
Left to Their Own Devices, Pricing Algorithms Resort to Collusion - dublin
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/robots/a26309827/left-to-their-own-devices-pricing-algorithms-resort-to-collusion/
======
Smithalicious
So if they don't communicate with each other, what makes it collusion? How is
collusion defined here, and what are the algorithms actually doing?

Surely it takes more than just "not getting into a price war" to call it
collusion.

------
DerekL
But if the sellers don't communicate about prices, then it's not illegal
collusion, right?

------
kk58
Nash equilibrium rediscovered?

~~~
jgalt212
Don't tell the folks in compliance that. They won't be happy until margins are
negative and no one has a job--including themselves.

